# Regarding fhd videos and gaming on lg 42pn4500



## srkmish (Oct 20, 2013)

Im planning to buy this tv cuz its cheapest plasma with good reviews - LG Electronics PN4500 42PN4500 42-Inch Plasma 720p 600Hz TV (Black):Amazon:Electronics

Wanted to know whether fhd videos will run well in 720p plasma tv?. Also with regards to gaming, will it have good frames per second to enjoy graphically rich games


----------



## Minion (Oct 20, 2013)

Your budget?

Get this Panasonic TH-P42XT50D


----------



## srkmish (Oct 21, 2013)

Minion said:


> Your budget?
> 
> Get this Panasonic TH-P42XT50D



My budget is 40k max. I saw the picture quality of the LG Tv at stores and it was very good. I was concerned about the 1080p playback and gaming smoothness 

How much does the Panasonic one cost?

I had a query . Is there any perceptible difference between 720p video and 1080p video on a 720p plasma TV?


----------



## ghemanth90 (Nov 8, 2013)

Plasma TV is about to become extinct.. Panasonic pioneer of plasma TVs, ends production last month.
Panasonic concedes plasma TV defeat, ends production | The Verge
Save up a little and opt for LED TV..


----------



## srkmish (Dec 21, 2013)

Bumping this thread as i need some more info. 

The warranty will still remain intact even if the companies stopped producing Plasma TVs. I am more concerned about future proofing in terms of rendering games on PS4 and Xbox one. Do plasma TVs have any inherent disadvantages as compared to LCD/LED in terms of graphical processing capability of new consoles and other terms like refresh rate, input lag, motion blur etc.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 21, 2013)

srkmish said:


> Bumping this thread as i need some more info.
> 
> The warranty will still remain intact even if the companies stopped producing Plasma TVs. I am more concerned about future proofing in terms of rendering games on PS4 and Xbox one. Do plasma TVs have any inherent disadvantages as compared to LCD/LED in terms of graphical processing capability of new consoles and other terms like refresh rate, input lag, motion blur etc.



I've heard that Plasmas have greater refresh rate than LCD and Image Burn-in
in refresh rate : lesser is better


----------

